# General > Hobbies >  Wick Dance Classes

## heathfieldgunn

After the success of the FarNorth Dancefest, we are bringing back Ballroom and Latin teacher Caroline Coomber of Elgin, to join with Lesley Gunn of Thurso, Come Dancing to get us all dancing again.  Ballroom and Latin classes at an open level to suit adults of all dance abilities plus some advanced classes for those who have danced before and just want some more detail in their movements.  Take a look at our programme and give us a call for more detail or to book a space.  Booking is not necessary but would help us with our planning for the classes.
There will also be a social event with music for all kinds of dance styles held on Saturday evening in the Weigh Inn in Thurso from 730pm till 11pm to let you practice your steps.  The dance is also open to non dancers, so if you would like to come along and meet us to see what we are learning, this is your chance.

----------

